# Latex or Nitrile ?



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I've been hanging a lot of grass lately (it's legal in this state)


Last few jobs have been HEAVILY colored and after three hours my hands can be stained for days, so I now wear gloves. 

I've seen a lot of painters wear rubber gloves. So for those that do, do you prefer the latex or nitrile and why?

I now have my preference, but I'd like to hear other people's experiences.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I like nitrile better but I'm not sure why. It's been a while since I wore latex. 

Think I liked the feel of them better and they seem more tear resistant.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Jmayspaint said:


> Think I liked the feel of them better and they seem more tear resistant.


I don't wear gloves at work much. But I agree, nitrile gloves seem more durable.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Nitrile are free from causing allergic reaction and hold up to solvents that will dissolve latex.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

PressurePros said:


> Nitrile are free from causing allergic reaction and hold up to solvents that will dissolve latex.



That's what is was, the latex ones would melt off your hands with lacquer thinner or xylene.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> Nitrile are free from causing allergic reaction and hold up to solvents that will dissolve latex.


Those are the reasons we always have them on hand: solvent cleaning, staining, dyeing (anilines are a b***h to get off you hands), tacking surfaces, even washing up latex gear. We've been buying them by the two-pack at Costco for years, but I'm thinking about trying the buckets of them from Gempler's.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Avoid latex gloves. The allergy thing is no joke, and can pop up in anyone. I have a friend (worked in hospital) spontaneously had allergic reactions to any latex product after only a few years of using gloves. 
Hospitals don't even stock them anymore. The dust particles from the talc used to keep gloves wearable also contains latex particles, which you can breathe in, setting off allergy. Ugh.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

The WW gave me a few pairs of the nitrile (she uses them in her home health care profession) the other week when I was first getting ink stains.

I was impressed at how well I could feel my fine cutting and other tools. Being abrasive, the grass cloth tore the left hand glove up after about three hours - not unacceptable longevity.

Day before yesterday I did not have the extras she gave me, but I do carry a box of latex gloves in my van - for material that can be spoiled by oils from hands.

I found that although the latex fit more snuggly, the rubber had too much "stickiness". It was great for maneuvering my tools, but made it difficult to operate the slide for my snap-off knife and when I unscrewed a switch plate, the glove tried to entangle itself with the small, double ended technician screw driver I use.

I found that the latex did not tear as quickly as the nitrile, but after about five hours it had stretched and became loose fitting. 

I have no latex allergies - - yet. I am aware and am sensitive to the issue. 

IMO, the nitrile is a better glove.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Wear the nitrile gloves under the latex gloves to prevent any allergic reactions.
:whistling2:


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

SprayRepairGuy said:


> Wear the nitrile gloves under the latex gloves to prevent any allergic reactions.
> :whistling2:


...and if the glove doesn't fit, you must acquit. Thanks for reminding me of Johnny Cochran.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm partial to these when I'm spraying









If I'm not spraying, I'm not usually wearing gloves.


----------

